# My Wings over Houston thread (check back often)



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok lets get these up then we can chat...


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work, weather was perfect, why is that pilot flying that biplane from outside the plane?

The 4th pic is awesome


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice shots. I assume you using an 80-400mm? 

Maybe next year my vacation won't conflict with the air show..


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow. The P-51(s) shot is super and the BA's coming at you is a great capture. I missed it again this year. The weather/skies look perfect for shooting.....


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Great pictures! thanks for sharing.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Few more...*

.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm guessing the F-15 shot was taken immediately after take off.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

those are sweet, what kind of lens did you use?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Those look great, Rusty.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Great pictures! I think I will throw my camera away now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful!! The mustang shot is incredible.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding!!!!!! Love the angles coming at ya. 2 cool buddy.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Few more BA*

.
















http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/image/119042997/original


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Overall a very challenging shoot. Quite a change from the landscapes of Colorado a few weeks ago. I shot Friday practice and it was completely overcast then we had bluebird days the next two and neither conditions are what I consider ideal.

You work with what you have however and I screwed up my Saturday shoot royally. I read alor about shooting airshows prioor to attending and there are some cardinal sins...1) don't freeze props and 2) and approaching bird is preferred.

Well as a landscape guy you know what I did...dropped the iso to 100 (step 1). Not cosidering that I was shooting primarily at 400mm. Nedless to say I went back Sunday for revenge. Yes this was the 80-400. Thanl you all for the comments.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic Mr. Brown.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome shots


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Great shooting Rusty - Awesome photos, and an inspiration to be sure! Thanks for sharing!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

gosh your awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

